# you know better than that



## dukaine

How would you say this?  It's when someone knows what they should do, but they're doing the opposite.  Would the wording be the same as something like "You were taught/raised better..."?


----------



## arielipi

ממך ציפיתי ליותר
אתה יודע את זה
נקודה נקודה נקודה ואתה הרי יודע
אתה כבר מכיר את זה


----------



## airelibre

נקודה נקודה נקודה ואתה הרי יודע

Does this refer to an ellipse, ie. a pause? (...) I don't quite understand. "Dot dot dot and you do actually know (better)"?


----------



## arielipi

Yes it does, its just that im lazy to do the RTL so the ... would be after and not before.


----------



## airelibre

Oh so you don't say נקודה נקודה נקודה? It's actually:
הפסקה] ואתה הרי יודע]
?


----------



## arielipi

Not a pause, its simple
words words words and you know better.


----------



## airelibre

Sorry, I'm still not understanding. Do you literally say n(e)kuda, or are they a placeholder for other words. (If so, which words, for example?)


----------



## arielipi

airelibre said:


> Sorry, I'm still not understanding. Do you literally say n(e)kuda, or are they a placeholder for other words. (If so, which words, for example?)


placeholder. any sentence where it fits to say:
למה העתקת במבחן אתה הרי יודע שאסור.


----------



## airelibre

Ah, I see now. Thanks for the example.


----------

